# Ocean City 4TH Street Bulkhead



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

Today I visited 4TH street bulkhead for a little of whatever's is biting, but I must say that I was hoping for flounder. However after not catching anything or even getting any bites, nor seeing anyone else do so I was pretty my discourged, that was when a older gentleman approached me and asked if I wanted his bait. He had bag full of sandfleas. He then schooled me on fishing for Tautog and on the very first cast a 15" tog! After that first tog I caught several more, but none reached that magical 14 1/2" range just about inch short or more on about dozen others or more. It was 2 hours of fun. I going to have to arrange a tog fishing trip after seeing what kind of fight these little guys gave, the biggen's must be lots of fun.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes - very powerful for their size. and they try to take you right down to the rocks....lots of lost tackle at that bulkhead!

Last time I was there we got a 19 incher - lots of fun and very pleasant fishing at that bulkhead ..park right there, benches and everything! lol nice change of pace from surf fishing.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Never been there ... I assume this time of year it gets pretty crowded ... eh?


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Never been there this time of year, but yes I would assume so - as I hate crowds and stay away from OC for most of the summer, prefering the spring and fall seasons  When I do go in the summer, I stick to the surf or boats where there's more elbow room. 

When I was at the bulkhead last, it was Mid/Late April, about 50 degrees, and raining HARD - Just me, my friend, and 1 other hardcore togger there....we all had rain gear and had the run of the place


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

yeah it can get crowded. if ya get there @ sunup you can beat mosta the standard tourons though


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

Believe it or not, not many people at all may be eight counting myself over a two city block streach of bulkhead.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You've got to fish the tide there to be successfull. Incoming is OK but the outgoing is the best especially if it happens at daybreak. There's also a community pier at 10th Street and can be excellent at times for flounder. I like to take my ultra light and catch a bunch of spot around the pielings to liveline in the evening for trout. It's a sandy bottom there so tackle loss isn't an issue. But like 4th street get there at daybreak to avoid the after breakfast crowd.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice tog there .. not much of a crowd there now, at least not last week. Lots of small seabass ... lots of snags ... fish slack tide to reduce snags ... the channel runs right by there, so watch out for getting your line picked up by a prop if you cast out too far!

For tog with fewer snags to deal with, go up one block and fish at the end of the street.

For flounder you need to get out in the channel at slack tide, when there are no boats to run over you line ... which means never ... try the 9th street public dock for flounder and croaker, and hardly any snags. Get there early to avoid the crowds at that location.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey Spfm*

Hey Buddy,

Glad you got out and soaked some bait this week. I didn't even take a rod with me. I thought about going out on a head boat, but it did not pan out.


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

I was able to take a couple of the guys fishing (the one's that were not hungover) anyway it was a good week. I'm having some stomach problems and didn't really partake in the all the fun stuff for fear of feeling even worst. I'll be on the Delaware Shore next weekend CHP area fishing with the father-in-law. I'm very eager after seeing those founder catches that have been posted lately.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Spfh...*

Hope all is better next week.. considering its the weekend b4 the holiday... hopefully I'll be get'n some feesh'n in that week... the ole ms' will be out of town... HOPEFULLY!! LOL... j/k... may c u there at CHP..


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

Huntsman said:


> Hope all is better next week.. considering its the weekend b4 the holiday... hopefully I'll be get'n some feesh'n in that week... the ole ms' will be out of town... HOPEFULLY!! LOL... j/k... may c u there at CHP..


IM CALLING YA WIFE NOW AND TELL HER SOME LIES I WILL BE IN DELAWARE EARLY SATURDAY CALL ME WHEN YOU GET DWN THERE BJ


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*DE... Sat.. do I hear Angler's?*



MANDINGO said:


> ...I WILL BE IN DELAWARE EARLY SATURDAY CALL ME WHEN YOU GET DWN THERE BJ


You heading out on the Angler on Saturday or what? Been thinking about what I'm gonna do... Those Cobia down in the OBX sounding kinda nice, but seems like you have to be a yakker to get the bait out past that thousand mile sand bar... LOL... We'll see. I'll buzz ya...


----------

